# Moving to Axquaria



## Farnsfield (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi there

I'm hoping to be the proud owner of my first home in Spain in March. I'll be moving to Sayalonga in the Axquaria. I will need to buy everything new, especially furniture and electronical items (TVs and kitchen equipment).

Can anyone recommend where to get hard wearing (ready built?) furniture which will be available immediately? And any reliable electrical stores in the area?

I'm also keen to find a gardener and pool maintenance.

Many thanks,


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

First place I would be checking is your local second hand shop. There will be some decent quality stuff in there and maybe some quality furniture.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If you want to be able to go to a shop and buy furniture for immediate delivery (sofas, especially) your best option is probably IKEA in Malaga. Most other shops, in our experience, don't carry much stock for immediate delivery but have to order things in for you, which can take anything from a couple of weeks for beds, mattresses or wardrobes to six weeks or so for sofas. Small items of furniture, like bedside cabinets and occasional tables, are more readily available to take away with you.

Depends how much you want to spend, but there is also Muebles Piramides at Caleta de Velez (on the main road as you drive into Torre del Mar from the Nerja direction) which is a Danish firm, and another good shop called Muebles Hermoso in Calle Pintada in Nerja. Both of them have rather nicer stuff on offer than most of the local Spanish shops which I'm afraid tend towards the cheap and nasty. If you like the more classic/reproduction antique style, there is also a good shop in the centre of Velez-Malaga on Calle Alcalde Juan Baranquillo just near the Parque de Andalucia, called Muebles del Parque.

There is a good electrical retailer in Torre del Mar called Electrodomesticos Delgado (I'm not sure if there are other places nearer to you in Sayalonga). We find the smaller local retailers are bettter to deal with than the larger firms like Worten or Eroski (both of whom sell domestic appliances and are based at the El Ingenio shopping centre between Velez and Torre del Mar, just off the motorway) particularly when it comes to replacing or repairing anything faulty.


----------

